# HELLo from Australia!



## MyKH3LL (Mar 9, 2016)

Hello Haunters,

I'm from Sydney, Australia and although Halloween isn't *massive *down under (unfortunately) it doesn't stop it from being my favourite holiday of the year! It's slowly getting bigger each year and a lot of fun to see more and more families embracing the spooky spirit in October.

I moved into a new estate last year and went all out for my 2015 Halloween which blew a lot of my neighbours away. I've become known as the 'creepy house' or the 'Halloween house' to many of the kids and families on the street. Apparently it has inspired a few of them to step up their decorations this year and really make it a fun night for the kids *mission accomplished*

I really look forward to discussing all things Halloween with you and hopefully picking a few brains (and maybe eating a few more) about prop building and how to make this year bigger than the last.

Cheers guys!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Hello. I'm near Brisbane and agree that Halloween is becoming more of "a thing" over here..


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome to the forum. We really like to see photos here.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, MyK There are a few Aussies resident here that are also doing their part to make Halloween a splash down under.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey & Welcome!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome fellow Aussie!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi there. Come in, put your feet up. You might as well get comfortable, you'll be here for an eternity,


----------

